# The Rock Creek Club Cashiers NC



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2012)

*
Simply Beautiful*

The Preserve at Rock Creek, an exclusive second home community on the Cashiers Highlands Plateau, has announced the launch and grand opening of The Rock Creek Club, a luxury private residence club within the private community of Preserve at Rock Creek.

This exclusive fractional private residence club offers owners deeded ownership strictly reserved and limited to only six owners per home, all situated on large 5-acre view lots.  (Be sure to view the photo gallery)

http:// preserveatrockcreeknc .com/


----------

